#ubuntu-in 2018-03-31
<anki22> Hello, World!
#ubuntu-in 2020-03-24
<saptarshi> Hi
<saptarshi> The channel URL lead to a NSFW site
#ubuntu-in 2020-03-25
<snake-venom> i am trying to setup Virtual host on my ubuntu 18.4 desktop..  but after all steps its throwing "Unable to connect"
<snake-venom> @pavlushka, S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<snake-venom> hi
<pavlushka> snake-venom: ooo, do you have qemu and virt-manager in your system?
<snake-venom> no ,,
<snake-venom> these are GUI applications ?
<snake-venom> pavlushka, i am Naresh from india , hope you remember me .. we also connected on skype..
<pavlushka> snake-venom: virt-manager is, qemu is not
<snake-venom> ok
<snake-venom> here you are pavlushka https://twitter.com/pavlu
<u-la-la> [ S. M. Pavel Sayekat (@Pavlu) | Twitter ] - twitter.com
<pavlushka> snake-venom: these are a minimum working pair to launch a vhost as GUI
<pavlushka> snake-venom: good, lets talk about your problem. shall we?
<snake-venom> virt-manager can solve the issue which i am facing.. ????
<snake-venom> i tried to setup VH using with this tutorial https://hostadvice.com/how-to/how-to-setup-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-18/
<u-la-la> [ How To setup Apache Virtual Hosts On Ubuntu 18 | HostAdvice ] - hostadvice.com ( https://tinyurl.com/v9s3e8y )
<snake-venom> @pavlushka, /in my case "/var/www/example.com/public_html/index.html "  is  " /var/www/html/example.com/index.html"  .. i hope it will not create any issue, in apache conf i also added "/var/www/html/example.com/index.html"
<pavlushka> snake-venom: no, but we can test the vm with virt-manager easily in a GUI interface
<pavlushka> snake-venom: and try to fix what is failing the vm to launch
<pavlushka> snake-venom: ok, you are talking about web-server, sorry I mistook
<pavlushka> snake-venom: skip qemu and virt-manager than
<pavlushka> *then
<pavlushka> snake-venom: you followed that guide and every step was a success but finally the page is not loading?
<snake-venom> pavlushka, yes,
<snake-venom> i want to run virtual domain like mydomain.dev on my local machine,, this mydomain.dev is not live..
<pavlushka> snake-venom: I never tried that but if you want I can test that on my machine and then can tell you. (interested?)
<snake-venom> yes please.
<pavlushka> snake-venom: then please share your mail and I'll mail you when done
<snake-venom> @pavlushka, please check PM
<pavlushka> snake-venom: got it
<snake-venom> @pavlushka, hi
<pavlushka> snake-venom: can you post the output of "sudo apachectl configtest" from your ubuntu1804?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: can you post the output of "sudo apachectl configtest" from your ubuntu1804?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: can you post the output of "sudo apachectl configtest" from your ubuntu1804?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: can you post the output of "sudo apachectl configtest" from your ubuntu1804?
